# Help identifying a Hawthorne muscle bike???



## Jerry B (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm hoping that this thread will help to identify my Hawthorne muscle bike.  It says only "Hawthorne" on the chain guard.  The front rim is 20"x1.75" and the rear is 24"x1.75".  It has an angular (square-ish) sissy bar similar to the early Sting-Rays with a three hole height adjustment. The handle bars are wide like the earlier Sting-Rays.  It has a twist grip controlled three speed rear hub.  I admit that most of my experience comes from a Schwinn perspective but the bike looks like a combination of a Krate and a Manta-Ray.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## yeshoney (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pics??*

Pics would help a lot!

Joe


----------

